# Anybdy make their own herbal milk booster?



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I was loand all it has in it is looking into getting some mo' milk for my doe, and all it has in it is fennel, fenugreek and dill. I already have fenugreek and dill in my house, and I know fennel will be reasonably easy to get,. Does anybody mix their own, of have any idea of the ratio I should be doing? And by dill, I mean I have dill seed. Do I need to have the actual dried plant?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Never mind, it's dill WEED that I have, not seed.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I do equal parts. red raspberry leaf also helps increase milk production

if you don' thave the other two, it's ok. you can try the fenugreek by itself to see if it will work on its own. then when you get the others, add those in.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, that's what I was thinking. I'm going to use the dill and fenugreek for now, and hopefully get RR leaf and fennel next week, if I can get to town.  She's giving almost 1 gallon a day, at two 1/2 weeks fresh, but I'd like to help her out to her full potential.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

So, this morning I gave her 1 tsp of dill, 1 650mg capsule -dumped on her food- of fenugreek, and 1/2 tsp baking soda. I'll do the dill and fenugreek twice a day, and the baking soda I'll leave on her minerals and just make sure she's eating it. We'll see what happens! If you have better suggestions on dosage, please feel free to give them! I'm open for it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Medicinal grade herbs will be higher quality and more effective than grocery herbs, but I bet it's still worth a try! I love Red Raspberry - I'd add that to the mix too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mo'Milk says 1-2tbsp twice daily for their mix. so I'd aim for that... I used grocery store herbs and worked fine on my girl (no medicinal grade available here.....)


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

The fenugreek that I have is medicinal grade. The dill is not, but I'm going to use it until I can get to the store.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sweet. good luck and let us know how it works for ya!


----------



## Dfreddie (Apr 28, 2014)

Can I mix up a bunch and then give the correct dose each day from that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes. I mix a bunch and scoop out 1 or 2 tbsp into their food. Moisten the food so it sticks. Sometimes they won't eat it by itself


----------



## Dfreddie (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

so far I don't have any issue getting her to eat it. I sprinkle it on top her food, and she just gobbles it down with her grain! I don't have to moisten mine.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

nice! mine are pickier at some things....that was one of them.... lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

well, apparently she's picky about her grain though! I ran out of her "dairy feed" and tried to feed her "regular" feed that our dry doe gets.... Yeah, it was a bad idea apparently! Lol! She took a few bites this morning and then promptly kicked over the entire bucket of milk- that I was ALMOST done milking her into! I am GOING to the feed store today!


----------



## Dfreddie (Apr 28, 2014)

Dill weed or seed do you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I used dill weed. She really likes it, actually! I was just using the one out of the spice isle from the grocery store, because that's what I already had, but I'm out now and I think I'm going to get it from the health food store next- it's probably more potent.


----------



## Dfreddie (Apr 28, 2014)

sbaker said:


> I used dill weed. She really likes it, actually! I was just using the one out of the spice isle from the grocery store, because that's what I already had, but I'm out now and I think I'm going to get it from the health food store next- it's probably more potent.


thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

